# New lights, questions



## LocutusofBorg (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi guys per this thread hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61819

i have recieved a 1000 watt light set hood ballast. etc

i did not recieve the tent yet. so i hung the light and it was about 18inches from plant and the tops started to wilt. what is the min height i can hang it from the top of the palnt?
thanks


----------



## pcduck (Jul 20, 2012)

I place the back of my hand at canopy level, then lower the light till I feel some warmth, then I raise it about an inch. That is how I do it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2012)

Is your reflector air cooled?  Did you set your fan up?  What are the temps?  Do you have any ventilation now?

My 1000W HPS is air cooled and the glass is 6 inches or less from (some of) the tops of the plants (I don't have a real even canopy this grow).  The max distance is about 18".


----------



## D3 (Jul 20, 2012)

I do the same as hemp goddess.   My reflector is coMpletely sealed.  I draw the air out using an active air blower.  I usually keep my light around 8 inches from the canopy.   I also use a light rail because my room is long.   ThaT also helps a loT.  I also use the same method as pc duck too


----------



## LocutusofBorg (Jul 23, 2012)

sorry i was busy with family stuff and forgot to read this. it turns out the duct came off the blower and i was not getting cool air to the light. i noticed to late. all is good now. thanks


----------



## LocutusofBorg (Jul 27, 2012)

i now have it all set up. i started the flower stage this morning with a 600w HPS bulb in side a 36x36x78 tent. 6in 500cfm fan cooling the hood. i have a bunch of beans from various mersh my friends get. i will practice with these until i get good and then i will buy seeds. i am still absorbing all the knowledge here. its a lot. 

can someone point me to the most poular nutes that you all use?


----------



## D3 (Jul 27, 2012)

I use general hydroponics 3 part.  Micro, gro &bloom. A lot of people here use thAt


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2012)

LocutusofBorg said:
			
		

> i now have it all set up. i started the flower stage this morning with a 600w HPS bulb in side a 36x36x78 tent. 6in 500cfm fan cooling the hood. i have a bunch of beans from various mersh my friends get. i will practice with these until i get good and then i will buy seeds. i am still absorbing all the knowledge here. its a lot.
> 
> can someone point me to the most poular nutes that you all use?



I am now growing organic using super soil, so am adding no nutes.  When I did hydro, I used GH Flora series--what D3 mentioned.

If you are growing bagseed, keep a close eye out for hermies as you get into flowering.


----------



## LocutusofBorg (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks for the tips. i looked into the GH products and they seem very good.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 29, 2012)

I have been using the new line from Advanced Nutrients called "Jungle Juice". Its a 3 part just like the GH line (probably made to compete with the GH flora series) I am thrilled with the results from it. It is very easy to use and requires no waiting to adjust the PH as it has no buffers in it. The only other thing I recommend is getting some cal/mag and PH adjuster.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I have been using the new line from Advanced Nutrients called "Jungle Juice". Its a 3 part just like the GH line (probably made to compete with the GH flora series) I am thrilled with the results from it. It is very easy to use and requires no waiting to adjust the PH as it has no buffers in it. The only other thing I recommend is getting some cal/mag and PH adjuster.



Howdy Hush:ciao:

I was rather intrigued when I read your post about Jungle Juice and the no buffers. As from the information that I have read states that most nutes have buffers in them for long term storage and to balance out the correct pH for your plants. This pH balancing act is all dependent on what the starting water pH is and what amount of buffers and what is used  in said water(mostly municipal water supplies, but also some well water depending of location).

But anyway back to the point, for Jungle Juice to be _pH Perfect_ it must have buffers and  it does. This is from their web site in the list of ingredients for all 3 parts.




			
				Advanced Nutrients said:
			
		

> *Proprietary Blend of pH balancing and pH stabilizing compounds*



If you do not need to wait for the pH to stabilize they must have some pretty strong buffers in their mix to keep it right at 6.5 for soil or 5.8 for hydro.imo


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey PC; I just saw this post or I would have responded sooner. I just went back and looked at the Advanced Nutrients website and the Jungle Juice has a FAQ section where the buffers question is asked and they said that this line has no buffers in it, only the "PH Perfect" line has the buffers. I looked everywhere I could find on it and found nothing that spoke of any buffers, even in the MSDS sheets for it. That aside, I did a test of it when I first got it to see if there would be any changes in PH over time with it and after 3 hours(and then overnight) of sitting with aeration in a 5gal bucket, the PH of the solution had no change (and very little the next day).  I know a lot of the peeps here have little love for AN since they are in direct competition with GH, but that doesn't matter to me. I just read the info on the JJ one day and decided to try it for the heck of it and love it. I have never been one of those people who are loyal attachers to certain brands like Chevy or Ford guys, I'm too much of a nonconformist.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Hush:ciao:

I also went back and checked and found out I misread their data sheet. I thought it was for the Jungle Juice but for some reason AN has both Jungle Juice and their pH Perfect line on the same data sheet :confused2: My bad.

The question that I do not understand is if there is no buffers in their products wouldn't the pH run crazy if no buffers?

If using municipal  water  which has buffers, wouldn't using this buffer the nute solution to where it will increase the pH? and have to readjust to overcome these buffers?

If using a non buffered water source I would think the pH would then be dependent on the different amounts used of the 3 part nute line? and the different amounts of nutes taken up by the plant.

I have not used a non-buffered nute line before and just wondering how they do it? Just seems to me that if their products have no buffers it would be difficult to work with. Just thinking out loud here after a few good bong rips


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 9, 2012)

I honestly don't know the answer to that. I use well water that has a PH of about 6.7 and a TDS of about 55ppm. When I mix up the solution for veg it drops it to about 6.0 and I adjust it with my PH adjuster to get it down to about 5.5 so that it can climb back up to about 6.2 as the plants use it. Then when I mix it for flower, It drops to about 6.2 and I adjust it up a bit as it will go down as the plants take up the nutes. 

That may be why I have such PH drift in my hydro system but I have become used to working with it and the plants seem to like it as well. I have it to a system now where I adjust the PH every 2-3 days for 2 weeks then dump it and start fresh.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I honestly don't know the answer to that. I use well water that has a PH of about 6.7 and a TDS of about 55ppm. When I mix up the solution for veg it drops it to about 6.0 and I adjust it with my PH adjuster to get it down to about 5.5 so that it can climb back up to about 6.2 as the plants use it. Then when I mix it for flower, It drops to about 6.2 and I adjust it up a bit as it will go down as the plants take up the nutes.
> 
> *That may be why I have such PH drift in my hydro system* but I have become used to working with it and the plants seem to like it as well. I have it to a system now where I adjust the PH every 2-3 days for 2 weeks then dump it and start fresh.



I had drift like that with GH Flora series nutes, so I doubt that it is the nutes and the lack of buffers--maybe the well water.  I think that some pH drift is good.  I liked to go from about 5.3 to 6.0.


----------



## Leonardo De Garden (Aug 12, 2012)

Just my 2 cents, but sounds like you are correcting more often than you need to.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 12, 2012)

I check on them every other day or every day, and it takes 2-3 days for the PH to drift to the edge or out of range. But my growth is awsome and I have NO problems with my plants in this setup. This last harvest, I had some plants that I really didn't think would do so great because I thought it was a weak strain, but in my hydro system it did fantastic. So much so that I am now kicking myself for not keeping some clones of the strain. I suspect that if I had a larger rez It wouldn't drift as fast.


----------

